# What would be a good car for Uber xl?



## Tdriver11 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello fellow drivers,

I'm looking to get my own car. Renting is taking a big bite out of my earnings. I've read that Uber xl has better rates that Uber x, which is what I'm driving under now. What do you all suggest would be a good vehicle for that?

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

If you are in NYC click the link
http://www.uberpeople.net/forums/NewYorkCity/


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

The dodge (grand) caravan can be bought cheaply on craigslist. Apparently minivans don't hold their value well. The going rate for an 06 is less than you would pay for 06 honda civic. Also, the mpg is listed at 17/25 which is Damn good.


----------



## Jared Wallace (Dec 16, 2015)

Most assuredly a minivan of some flavor, a late model Town and Country or Caravan would probably be best. Depreciation hits hard the first couple of years, and you can get a low mileage example for around 15K. Try to get one with leather, I hate my cloth seats.

I bought my 2011 Town and Country for 13500, with 67K miles.

Driving Uber, I average 18mpg, sometimes higher.

I laugh when I see some fool driving a suburban tbh.

Edit**

You might be burned by the lack of XL demand though. It's been hit or miss with me, and driving X with a van will likely hurt more than help you. If you're part-timing on the weekends, you'll probably be fine.


----------



## BurgandyUberVan (Jan 6, 2016)

I drive a 2005 Nissan Quest. I love the fact that there aren't many XL drivers I make a killing on the weekends.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

BurgandyUberVan said:


> I drive a 2005 Nissan Quest. I love the fact that there aren't many XL drivers I make a killing on the weekends.


Keep up your advertising and they will come...


----------

